# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  تجربتي مع مدرسة الرساله العلميه في الشارقه للفائده

## ام روضه2

انا بنتي وولدي في مدرسة الرساله اللي في العزره  
انا بكتب كل اللي اعرفه عن المدرسه وان شاء الله اكون كفيت ووفيت باللي اعرفه  
ولا احد يسألني اي سؤال ترى كل اللي اعرفه بقوله  
بالنسبه لولدي السنه اللي طافت كان في KG_1_E
عند تيتشر **طبعا" ولدي كان كاره روحت المدرسه واول يوم شرد برع المدرسه في الشارع وانا والناطور بعباتي نراكض وراه في الشارع والله انه كان يوم ما ينسى وبعد محاولات دامت اكثر عن 10 ايام شوي اتأقلم والتيتشر كانت بشوشه وهذا اللي كان مشجعني لكن مع الايام والشهور لقيت ولدي تأسيسه ضعيف ومرت نصف السنه وما تعلم غير 123 فقط وكمن حرف بالانجليزي فقط وقمت احسه يروح المدرسه بس عشان اللعب وكل ما كلمت التيتشر تقول والله ولدج حركي ولدج ما ينتبه ومن هذا الكلام لين طفرت وقررت اني اتخذ موقف واسير اكلم مديرة الروضه وهي ( كهينه) واصريت اني انقل ولدي من الصف لان التيتشر ما فادت ولدي بشي وقالتلي عطيني اسبوع براقب الولد مع التيتشر وبرد عليج طبعا" بعد المراقبه قالتلي ان ولدي ما ينتبه لانه مع ربيعه كله يسولف وهذي مب مشكلتنا طبعا" قالتلي انا ما اقدر انقله الا بموافقة المدير 
قلبت المدرسه كلها رحت عند المدير واتحرطم عليه  
تاخذون رسوم زياده قلنا ما عليه غيرتوا المنهج من بريطاني الى امريكي قلنا ما عليه بس اني ادفع على شي يستاهل  
وولدي ما تعلم شي والسنه اليايه بيكون KG2 وطبعا" فيه كتابه وانا ولدي لين الحين ما يعرف يمسك القلم طبعا" المدير متعاون وااايد وقاللي بعد عطيني اسبوعين انا بنفسي براقب ولدج مع التيتشر وبعد المراقبه اكتشف ان ولدي صدق ما تعلم شي وافق على النقل وهو بنفسه نقله على مسؤليته الى KG1_A 
بعد النقل بفتره ولدي حفظ ايات وحفظ ارقام وحروف حسيت بتغير واضح وانتهت السنه على خير  

وهذي السنه ولدي في KG2 A 
عند تيتشر تماضر وارتحت لها ووووووووووووايد واحس ان شاء الله انه بيتعلم وايد اشياء منها لاني قلتلها عن معاناتي مع تيتشر **ووعدتني انها تركز على ولدي  
............................................ 
اما بنتي كانت السنه اللي طافت G1B عند تيتشر نانسي هذي التيتشر عسل شويه عليها من اول السنه لين اخر السنه متعاونه وبنتي تعلمت وااااايد اشياء منها ودايما" تبوس فيها وتحببها في المدرسه واخر السنه صاحت عشان بنتي خلصت الدراسه انصح اي ولية امر انها تحط عيالها عندها صدق انها في قمت الاخلاق والرقي  

طبعا" هذي السنه بنتي في G2B عند تيتشر منال ما اعرفها بس سبحان الله ماارتحت لها واللي عيالها درسوا عندها تفيدنا؟


(( طبعا" اللي بتسأل عن المدرسه برد عليها وبقولها ان المدرسه مب بأسمها المدرسه بمعلماتها وكيفية توصيل المعلومه للطالب ))

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## ام روضه2

واذا لقيت تفاعل بكتب بين فتره وفتره كل اللي يصير مع عيالي

----------


## سنفونية

بالتوفيق

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

فعلا الحكمة من الموضوع واضحة مو الاساس اسم المدرسة الاساس المعلمات نفسهم

انا بعرف معلمات ممتازات في مدارس لا اسم لها يذكر لكن فعلا مدرسات

الله يوفق اولادك واولادنا وييسر لهم المعلمات اللي يعتبروا كل طالب انه ابنها و تتعامل معاه ع هالاساس

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

بالتووووفيق لكل عيالنا

----------


## ام روضه2

شكراااااااا لمشاركتكم موضوعي

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## ام روضه2

شكراااااااا لمشاركتكم موضوعي

----------


## Marayem_UAE

انا عيالي بعد في مدرسة الرساله العلميه 

ولدي اللي في ال KG وايد مرتاح و مستانس في المدرسه و احس انه مستفيد ..

و الحمدلله بعد ولدي الثاني كان العام G1D عند مس معالي بصراحه معلمه بمعنى الكلمه ، لغتها واضحه و قوية و انا لاحظت ان لغة ولدي وايد تطورت.. 
بس الشي الوحيد اللي ماحبيته في المدرسه ان ماشي نظام بالمرة.. و انا واااايد رمست مع المدرسات و الادارة بس ماشي فايده.. 
طبعا لازم تتابعين مع عيالج في البيت اول باول لانج لو شوي بس لهيتي عنهم بينزل مستواهم على طول..
هذي تجربتي مع المدرسة وانا احينه سنتين عيالي فيها بنشوف شو اليديد السنه اليايه... 
واللي عندها اي ملاحظة او تجربة تحب تشاكنا فيها ياريت ما تبخل علينا .. عشان خاطر عيالنا لان كل ام تدور حق عيالها الافضل ...

----------


## um jood

الله يوفق عيالك

----------

